# Video games



## Chef Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

Any gamers use these forums? I've been playing diablo 2 for almost 10 years now, taking a break at the moment playing multiple different games on steam. Borderlands 2, terraria, faster than light, skyrim etc etc


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 3, 2014)

Yep. Love Bioshock1 and Bioshock infinite. Skyrim, Diablo 2 and starcraft are good. I want to try faster than light.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

FTL is really fun, but don't expect it to take long to beat. It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. I've been thinking of getting bioshock infinite for a while now. Waiting for it to go on sale on steam. I missed the last time it was on sale.


----------



## JHunter (Jan 3, 2014)

oh spend way too much time gaming! Been on a Far Cry 3 kick for a bit


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice! I've been thinking about getting the farcry series. Played the first one for like an hour and was impressed but haven't tried the series other than that.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am a NHL 14 junkie, guilty confession.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha, love sports but I can't stand any of the sports games for some reason. I mostly play rpgs and shooters occasionally.


----------



## JHunter (Jan 3, 2014)

Far Cry is pretty epic. Its mostly serving as a break from Skyrim....


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah i can understand that. I've spent waaay too much time on the elder scrolls series. Like 500+ hours for each morrowind oblivion and skyrim. Looking forward to elder scrolls online, if only for the lore alone.


----------



## Jordanp (Jan 3, 2014)

Been playing a fair bit of path of exile lately and have put like 100+ hours easily into skyrim plus play a variety of diff games with friends from school and work.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah I tried path of exile. I'm around lvl 50 or so. I havent played it since it went live however.


----------



## eshua (Jan 3, 2014)

I was in a top 20 WoW guild for a long time. We broke up, its a relief. 

Anyone who wasn't some beer league sc2 ladder hit me up!


----------



## jared08 (Jan 4, 2014)

I play cod ghost and just got battlefield 4 for 360


----------



## James (Jan 4, 2014)

tf2, bl2, bfbc2, bf3, bf4 over here.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 4, 2014)

I play way to much. I have tested many games in both alpha and both betas. I stick with computer games, not much for consuls for the computing power you get crap for the money.


----------



## Nmko (Jan 4, 2014)

Payday 2 :cool2: Nothing brings satisfaction after a long shift on the line like holding up a bank and killing innocent civilians....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 4, 2014)

I used to play the hell out of some games back in the day(before kids) and really do miss it. The last game I played was DanceDance Revolution 2 with my 6 year old daughter. But I guess that doesn't really count. 
I would love to get a new console and geek out for a couple of weeks without sleeping like I spent a lot of my early 20's doing. Too addictive with literally no redeeming qualities though. Being good at video games just makes you good at video games and literally nothing else. 
Can't take it to the bank.
I'm jealous.
That's just the jelly speaking.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 4, 2014)

I have PS3 and Wii and don't really play either. The PS3 gets used for the blue ray and streaming. I like the new hockey game. Call of Duty is fun but after I win it I don't play it any more. It's like reading a book.


----------



## RGNY (Jan 4, 2014)

Halo series, Portal 1/2.


----------



## apathetic (Jan 4, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Being good at video games just makes you good at video games and literally nothing else.



Can't say I agree with you, the hand eye coordination level you got out of it must have helped your knife skills :lol2:

I play mainly fighting games and rpgs on PC or on console... the only problem is that I have too many games on my backlog and too little time


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 4, 2014)

In 1990 I wanted a Sega Megadrive (Genesis) more than anything else in the world. Ended up with a Commodore Amiga, which to be fair, was ace. My computer games-playing days ended when I discovered women and beer.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jan 4, 2014)

I am a big gamer, I have owned every system up to PS3/Xbox360 but at this point I have fully moved to PC. 

I play CSS, BF4, Skyrim, etc. 

xdrewsiferx is my handel steam, origin, and XBL


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 4, 2014)

xdrewsiferx said:


> I am a big gamer, I have owned every system up to PS3/Xbox360 but at this point I have fully moved to PC.
> 
> I play CSS, BF4, Skyrim, etc.
> 
> xdrewsiferx is my handel steam, origin, and XBL



PC is just where it's at. There's no comparison to console anymore. 

As far as I'm concerned there still hasn't been a gaming console as good as the super nintendo.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 4, 2014)

SNES is pretty rad. The legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Super Mario World, Chrono Trigger, Starfox... Hard to beat.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jan 5, 2014)

RIGHT!!? I still play Legend of Zelda


----------



## Talim (Jan 5, 2014)

PC>>Dreamcast>>>>any other consoles


----------



## apathetic (Jan 5, 2014)

Talim said:


> PC>>Dreamcast>>>>any other consoles



Yes the dreamcast was my favourite console as well! Hugely under-appreciated


----------



## Nmko (Jan 5, 2014)

apathetic said:


> Yes the dreamcast was my favourite console as well! Hugely under-appreciated



+1


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't get me wrong dreamcast is pretty awesome but snes still beats it, if only barely.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 6, 2014)

I've still got my SNES and play it the odd time, Battletoads brings back some memories. Thing I notice though is that games then were insanely difficult to make up for them being fairly simple. Now I have an Xbox 360 and a PC but little time. Played BF3 a shitload but not so keen on BF4


----------



## RGNY (Jan 6, 2014)

i get slightly nostalgic when i see a Vectrex on Ebay. not that i would want another one....


----------



## Gravy Power (Jan 6, 2014)

Was into Xbox 360 and COD pretty hardcore. It got stale, so now I'm a PS4-Battlefield guy.


----------



## kodo (Jan 8, 2014)

demon soul waiting for dark souls 2 to come out this year


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 8, 2014)

i have a beta key for the elder scrolls online game that is coming out soon. its a limited beta for only friday through sunday. if anyone didnt recieve one and is interested lemme know ill give you mine. my toaster can barely run the game lol!


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 8, 2014)

FNG Idiotking

FNG for life!

Old G'r, We ruled Ghost Recon back in the day.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 8, 2014)

In the nineties I was huge in gaming. I had the NeoGeo, Turbographics, Saturn and Dreamcast, Atari Jaguar, N64 and SNES, 3DO, to name a few...

I could finish every Mario, start to finish on one life; as well as Sonic.

I was a huge advocate of Saturn over PS.

I also thought Dreamcast brought huge innovations to gaming; if it wasn't for the fact that you could get the entire game inventory ripped for the price of one game, it would have been a winner. Sega really did rule! Best sports titles, best fighting games, best racing games.

I love Sony for just about everything else, but screw PS!!!


----------



## apathetic (Jan 8, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> I had the NeoGeo,



Happy to see that name in this thread! Still have mine stored with the cartridges


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 8, 2014)

Brad Gibson said:


> i have a beta key for the elder scrolls online game that is coming out soon. its a limited beta for only friday through sunday. if anyone didnt recieve one and is interested lemme know ill give you mine. my toaster can barely run the game lol!



Oh man...

I would love that beta key, been waiting for one with no luck.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone remember the Jaguar? It was short lived but holy hell it was beyond its time. 

I got one when they first came out, I remember mowing lawns for ever to buy that thing and only about 12 games were ever put out for it but man it was amazing for its time.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 10, 2014)

Can anyone recommend where I can learn about building a computer? I've been itching to get back into PC gaming and haven't built one in about 11 years so I am extremely rusty when it comes to the current components and their compatibility. I'm looking to build a really nice gaming computer for around $1300. Also, if anyone here would share what they would spent $1300 on when it comes to components that would work as well.


----------



## Talim (Jan 10, 2014)

I built mine last year so all my components are pretty much obsolete. I usually just go to the forums, overclock.net, to look up the latest infos when building a new one.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

Blacklight retribution is a solid, ftp fast paced shooter, and borderlands 2 is always a good time. Both are steam games, which helps with community hackers and such (not that it matters for BL2 since its either co-op or solo, no deathmatch kind of stuff). Wanting to get in a to a good RPG again, been a while


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 10, 2014)

Talim said:


> I built mine last year so all my components are pretty much obsolete. I usually just go to the forums, overclock.net, to look up the latest infos when building a new one.



Just started pricing one, up to $2500 and haven't even finished!!! :surrendar:


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 10, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> Just started pricing one, up to $2500 and haven't even finished!!! :surrendar:



Damn... Wish I could have spent that much haha.

I spent ~2k 2 years ago. I can still run pretty much any game on max with no issues.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, I am definitely going to have to scale things down a bit if I want to buy one. I've got a drill press to pay for first.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 10, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> Yeah, I am definitely going to have to scale things down a bit if I want to buy one. I've got a drill press to pay for first.



Ya you don't need to spend more than 2k to future proof your computer for a few years.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 10, 2014)

The #1 thing I want the computer to do is run Day Z Standalone on max settings smoothly.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 10, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> The #1 thing I want the computer to do is run Day Z Standalone on max settings smoothly.



Well the recommended system requirements aren't that high, you could easily spend less than 2 grand and run it on max. Do you need to buy a monitor? Case?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 11, 2014)

no need to spend that much. just make sure you have an SSD and that will be your best performance increase. I am in to mine for about a grand (and thats inflated canadian pricing) and I can run anything (admittedly I haven't played BF4 yet so that's more demanding).

I love SSD's tho, from hitting power to online browsing in 22 seconds


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm running bf4 on a sub 1k comp (gtx 660, i5-3570k, 8gb ram) and i get above 60 fps on a mix of high and ultra. haha for 2.5k, I'd SLI two gtx 780 ti's. That would leave ~ substantial 1.1k for the rest of the build


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow for 1.5k you can make a great rig. I recommend Maximum pc. They do benchmarking on a unbiased bases. I also think they do a high priced rig/and a budget rig build for the year. 

I like amd myself, cheaper with about the same computing speed, well nothing you would notice anyway. +1 to a ssd drive its pretty much changed a lot of how things are done anymore.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is my recent build and it plays everything I push its way... EVERYTHING so far











2 x ($409.99) EVGA GeForce GTX 770 DUAL SuperClocked 4GB 256-bit

1 x ($329.99) Intel Core i7-4820K Ivy Bridge-E 3.7GHz (Turbo 3.9

1 x ($319.99) ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s

4 x ($43.99) G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) (8 x 16GB) 

1 x ($219.99) SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA

1 x ($149.99) CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2

1 x ($89.99) Western Digital WD AV-GP WD10EURX 1TB IntelliPower - OEM

1 x ($64.99) CORSAIR Hydro Series H60 (CW-9060007-WW) Water Coo

1 x ($34.99) Silicon Power Ultima II-I Series 64GB USB 2.0 Flas

1 x ($19.99) ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X - OEM

1 x ($4.49) BYTECC Bracket-35225 2.5 Inch HDD/SSD Mounting Kit

Whole build in the $1800 area give or take


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 12, 2014)

I met my husband on Everquest many years ago


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

good old day of video games, i remember play alot of mmorpg and at the end just notice what a waste of time, they are so addictive


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 13, 2014)

xdrewsiferx said:


> 1 x ($219.99) SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA



I bought the exact same ssd about 3 months ago. It's a beast, really increased the speed of my computer overall.


----------

